# kann mir jemand helfen ? Digital Camera..



## fenerandrock (2. August 2004)

ich will mir eine digitalcamera kaufen...

ich kenn mich aber damit so gut wie garnicht aus...

worau muss ich aufpassen? wie kann ich die gespeicherten bilder auf mein pc übertragen? brauche ich dafür eine software oder ist die immer mit dabei? 

kann mich jemand etwas ausführlicher darüber informieren? 


danke im vorraus leute...


----------



## SuPaX (3. August 2004)

Hallo,

Ja ich habe mir auch neulisch zwar keine digitalkamera gekauft, aber von meinen onkel für immer ausgeliehen .

ich kann dir raten eine sony kamrea zu kaufen. die sind ganz einfach handzuhaben.
bei anschluß an den pc werden die bei (xp) sofort als wechselträger erkannt und mann kann die bilder mit drag und drop rein und raus ziehen.
(ich glaube das ist bei vielen kamaras so)

beim kauf würde ich sehr auf die pixel achten min 4 millionen,
sollte einen großen eingebauten speicher haben (erweiterbar),
lcd display haben eigentlich alle neuen.

mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein 
 

mfg


----------



## Jan Seifert (3. August 2004)

Kurz und knapp:

Kauf dir die Canon A75 (Preisvergleich, Test, Fotos, die mit der A75 gemacht wurden)

Die reicht für einen Neueinsteiger vollkommen und ist momentan für ~200,- zu haben. 3,2MP genügen dir, muss keine 4MP sein, vorallem dann nicht, wenn die Qualität nicht stimmt, so wie es bei vielen Günstigen der Fall ist.

MfG Jan

PS: Haltet euch bitte an unsere Netiquette, eine Kurzfassung steht in dem kleinen, nicht übersehbaren roten Kasten.


----------



## Erpel (3. August 2004)

Dem kann ich absolut zustimmen. Ich habe sie gekauft und ich bin absolut zufrieden...Obwohl die Fotos mir zeigen das ich der Kamera absolut unterlegen bin ;-)


----------

